# Cpl Mark Ravenstein



## 211RadOp (11 Jul 2018)

It is with great sadness we are announcing the passing of Cpl Ravenstein on 2nd July 2018. He joined the Canadian Armed Forces on 07 November 2009. He completed his Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) 12 March 2010 at Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School in St-Jean-sur-le-Richelieu, Quebec. He was posted to the Canadian Forces School of Communications and Electronics (CFSCE) on 12 March 2010. He completed his Basic Military Qualification – Land (BMQ-L) in Meaford, Ontario on 10 December 2010. He graduated his DP1.0 Army Communications Information System Specialist (ACISS) at CFSCE on 31 May 2011. After his DP1.0 course he was posted 1 Canadian Mechanised Brigade Group Headquarters and Signal Squadron, Edmonton. In July 2012, he was posted CFB Suffield as a Line Detachment member. He completed his ACISS-CSS DP 1.1 course at CFSCE on 7 October 2011. He completed his ACISS-CST DP2.1 course at CFSCE on 01 February 2013. He deployed on OP LENTUS in June 2013. He was posted to Base Information Services (BIS), CFB Esquimalt on 23 October 2015. A funeral service will be held on Saturday, 21 July 2018 at 11:00, Sutton Funeral Home, 502 South Dogwood Street, Campbell River, BC, V9W 6R4.

https://cmcen-rcmce.ca/lp/cpl-mark-ravenstein/


----------



## Jager (11 Jul 2018)

Holy.............. Rest in peace Mark, I will always remember working with you in Suffield and the great laughs that were had


----------

